# HGH reviews



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

What HGH is around in the UK at the moment, and what are your views. Several of the other boards dont rate ansomone , but i personally do rate it.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

genatropin

simplex

jintropin

ansome

i have no experience with the last two but the first two are excellent (expensive too)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used Jintropin with good results and i soon will be starting Ansome those i have spoken to who have used both rate Ansome better than Jintropin but soon time will tell...


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Ive used alot of Jin but not tried the others. Jin is good imo.

A bit off topic Paul but i was hearing the other day that Ansomone is actually not as good as Jin but something in its makeup gives you more side effects from using it so people assume its stronger.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

where did you hear this mate??


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

anabolic review, il see if i can get a link.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the Jin is 191 and is Somatropin if the Ansome is 192 then this is protropin and this is still human grade growth i read a study last night about it and the gains are not any diffrent as they are both Human grade...


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

if its 192 then i think the body will develope antbodies to it....if my memory serves me


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Can someone explaine this further please, i was going to order some ansomone direct.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be honest i really don't think this is the case with 191/192 as i know lots of BB's at the top of the amatuer ranks who have switched from Jin to Ansome and found that Ansome is just as good if not better...


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

If truth be told you will find all the Chinese HGH is the same and all the talk about this one is loads better than this one is started by sources.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i agree mate


----------



## BigRig (May 24, 2005)

Its not really a question about 191 or 192 being stronger or having more sides because they both use the same pathways in the body and give the same effects. The real question is about your body developing antibodies to 192 GH as it is not identical to the ones found in your body, this happens in 50-80% of people eventually (note that eventually can be any time frame depending on your body). If the body does start to produce antibodies then these will destroy the 192 GH making it useless which in turn means lots of money for no gains! People still opt to buy Ansomone even though it is 192 because it is cheaper than Jin and hope that their bodies will not produce antibodies. Also on a side not 192 GH is now banned in the EU because of this whole antibody thing.

Safe,

BigRig


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

At the moment Jin is actually cheaper


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not true but i suppose it all depends where you get yours from...

i have been reading around the net concerning this accusation that Ansome is 192 and not 191 i don't know where it was started and i would love to see the test results that where done to back up the claims i have found a few web sites that describe Ansome as:

Ansomone is a great brand name of rHGH (Somatropin-rDNA origin) for injection, which is derived from engineering E. Coli, and is identical to the natural growth hormone in amino acid sequence and three-dimension structure offered by AnkeBio Co. , Ltd. --the first and largest rHGH and r-Interferon a 2b manufacturer with GMP certification authorized by sFDA in China.....

the above means it is 191 i just get the feeling that the rumours where started by those who just sell Jintropin....


----------



## BigRig (May 24, 2005)

Jin is not cheaper if your buying directly from the manufacturers in China.

Well my evidence for Ansamone being 192 was provided by William Llewllyn ,who is the author of Anbolics 2005 (that big fat steroid reference manual you have probbly seen!), and he reported to me and others that the Dutch anti-doping agency did a test on an ampoule in January 2003 and it turned out that the ampoule contained Met-hGH, instead of the correct 191 amino acid sequence it was labeled to contain!

Safe,

BigRig


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats fair enough but until i see a lab test which i know william does produce when it comes to dodgy gear then in my opinion it is all hear say.....

i find it strange that Ansome is actually made by the biggest lag in china and have passed all of the strigent test you have to to produce GH just like Gen-Sci have done...

also these rumours started to out when more and more guys switched from Jin to Ansome...

i have used Jin and know the results i have now just started on Ansome so i can compare the results but i do know alot of top BB some are Pro's that use ansome with much better results than they had on Jintropin with no signs of Antibody's holding back their progress....

but the proof is in the pudding or so they say......

Paul...


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

iti till cat access AR for some reao, it jut says "HTTP error, 502 not found" or summat,

but my ifo came from dutchbb via that board, till trying lol,


----------



## BigRig (May 24, 2005)

DtutchBB will say the same thing as me cos he's on Williams board aswell and he got the same info as me.

Gen Sci are the *only* Chinese company that hold the patent to use secretion technology which produces 191. All the other companies must therefore use inclusion body technology as they do not hold this patent and can therefore only produce 192. Also GeneScience has a 75%+ market-share on GH products in the Chinese market which makes them the largest producer in China.

Im not debating which is better, 191 or 192, im just arguing who produces which. Not tryin to say that ANYONE is wrong saying one is better than the other just tryin to put my point across about the chemical makeup of each.

Safe,

BigRig


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i don't believe that because one person on the net says that one GH is 191 and another is 192 it is true....

here is a mail from Ansome that i received this morning after enquiring about their product i was amazed to get this reply as the post's i have seen about ansome producing 192 is that ansome refused to comment....

1. We AnkeBio only manufacture HGH/ANSOMONE with 191 amino acids, which is

qualified to EP/CP/USP/WHO standard with high purity and high bio-activity.

2. We, AnkeBio, leading and special in developing and manufacturing genetic

pharmaceuticals, are the first and largest manufacturer of HGH (Recombinant

Human Growth Hormone / Somatropin / trade name: ANSOMONE) conforming GMP

Guideline approved by China FDA. Our products are rDNA origin and have been

widely used in almost all the hospitals around China and exported to several

countries.

3. We have noticed that some of people spreaded the untrue information about us

on internet. We are regret for their unlawful and irresponsible calumniation as

they could not proceed their business in the good way but iniquity business

actions.

We think that it is not neccesary for us to waste time on Jintropin absurd

actions. The best way for us is to ignore these silly unture information on

internet, because our HGH is real HGH both with 191 amino acids and reliable

quality. The fact has never changed whatever some people spreaded rumor.

4. The best way to clarify our HGH product is to test it in your trusted

authorized labs. That means, our HGH can be tested by any authorities, as our

HGH is with reliable and outstanding quality.

In fact, some of our customers have used ur products for more than 7 years, and

they are very satisifed with our products and service.

Our HGH/ANSOMONE could be purchased and available in any hospitals in China

now, and any people could buy it from any hospital in China directly, then test

them by the trusted labs. Any thing will be clear at that time.

5. Our information could be downloaded on our website http://www.ankebio.com ,

or visit China State FDA for more information about us http://www.sfda.gov.cn

like i have said before it seems that those who are knocking ansome seem to have something to gain...but i cannot see how someone on the net can say that a company that can pass all the stringent test that are laid out by the chinese fda does not actually produce a product they claim to produce especially seeing as these are the same test's that Gen-Sci have passed.....

but like i say show me some lab test results so i can send them to ansome for their reaction seeing as they openly ask you to test their product....

no lab test results no foundation to say Ansome is 192....simple as that really...


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

fair play, good info.


----------



## BigRig (May 24, 2005)

The information i was talking about before with the patents and stuff was also given to me and others by William Llwellyn and i do believe what he says. As for your email from Ankebio, well im not sayin he's outright lying but it wouldnt be the first time a pharmaceutical company 'bigged up' its own product to increase sales. I have received the same email when i wanted tro order from them as did others i know so its like they just sewnd it out with every order request!? I didnt mention it before because i know AnkeBio is a jegal company but it is still a source none the less and independant opinions must be sought to come to a just conclusion.

I agree that without a lab test it can not be said that Ansamone is 192 but, without a lab test it cant be said that its 191!? Hell to take it to extremes you cant say its anything without a lab test! You get me?

Safe,

BigRig


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

of course and you do make a good point with that....

but Ansome and the chinese FDA have both said in writing that their product is 191 so those who say it is 192 need to prove this....and that inludes Mr Llwellyn so until a lab test is produced to say 192 then in my book it is soure grapes for whatever reason....

plus the saying the proof is in the pudding comes to mind i have some very good friends that have used both Jin and Ansome and they have said there is very little between them but from what i have read about 192 your body creates antibody's in 50-80% of the guys that use it and when this happens it becomes useless...so how come all the guys who i know who have used Ansome have kept getting results from it even after 12months+....


----------



## BigRig (May 24, 2005)

Well maybe they're in that 20% that never develop antibodies!? Also it says "eventualy" and this could mean ANY time.

But yes a lab test would have to be done.

Just out of interest how do you know that the Chinese FDA says its 191!? I know AnkeBio states that on their email but have you heard directly from the Chinese FDA or someone who has?

I dont want to sound like im doubting your information or anything like but over the years i have learnt not to trust wat profit orientated cmpanies have to say, especially pharmaceutical companies he he!

Safe,

BigRig


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigRig said:


> Well maybe they're in that 20% that never develop antibodies!? Also it says "eventualy" and this could mean ANY time.


agreed but for so many guys not to develop the antibodys that must mean everybody who i know are in the 20% sorry i just don't believe that..



BigRig said:


> But yes a lab test would have to be done.


This is the only way any body can truly critisize a company.



BigRig said:


> Just out of interest how do you know that the Chinese FDA says its 191!? I know AnkeBio states that on their email but have you heard directly from the Chinese FDA or someone who has?


Ansome have a certificate from the FDA on their website you can track the number on the SFDA website..



BigRig said:


> I dont want to sound like im doubting your information or anything like but over the years i have learnt not to trust wat profit orientated cmpanies have to say, especially pharmaceutical companies he he!
> 
> Safe,
> 
> BigRig


thats a fair one and i agree but this all came out once Ansome started to steal some of the GH market from Jintropin and that to me is just to conveniant....


----------



## crook (Sep 22, 2005)

I used get fake powder from Gensci and I had to send it back. Waste a lot of money of mine!!!!!!!


----------



## muscleboy (Sep 23, 2005)

:lift: i only believe my own experience, Ansome is good,


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

does it matter what time of day u inject hgh ie b4 workout or b4 bed??

and also do the side effects such as bone growth and heart and live enlargement happen or only when high doses are taken???


----------



## The Grim Reaper (Dec 6, 2005)

I`ve used them both and Ansomone has come out on top everytime so far.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

crook said:


> I used get fake powder from Gensci and I had to send it back. Waste a lot of money of mine!!!!!!!


if you bought direct from Gensci I serious doubt if you got fake powder.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ansamone are 1 of the leading hgh manufactures around the world and have been right from the start, this would not be possible if there product was poor. i also know alot of guys who choose ansamone who have very good results,im not saying its much better but it IS as good as any other and from my experiance they seem quite consistant with quality and service. where as gensci seem to have alot of changes from 1 batch to the next and have taken maybe 3 years to now try and pull off the numorous site claiming to be the 'original' jintropin. not great prctice for the so called best hgh in the world,which is not the case anyway as many know hospital grade hgh is the best.imo genci are the 1 exeption in 'ya pay for what ya get' its dearer and no better. it works and is hgh but imo its not the best and worth the extra bucks but they do provide a great service to there customer deliverys are quick and all ways correct


----------

